# Kitten suddenly shedding a TON



## crystalnicole (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi!


So, my (almost, officially on Feb. 6th) 7-month-old girl Lulu never really shed at all from the moment I brought her home at 6 weeks old. But, I have noticed the past week that she has been shedding a TON all of a sudden. She sleeps with us in our bed- usually on one of our pillows, and they are all suddenly covered in hair....same with our sheets. Earlier tonight I looked down at the black tank top I was wearing, and it was COVERED in hair!! So, I decided to brush her for a bit, and the brush filled up with hair multiple times. So crazy. To give you guys an idea of how easily she is shedding: If I pinch a tiny bit of her fur and pull gently, the hair will come out.

I did a bit of research online, and I read that kittens shed their "baby fur" around 6 months, and that they then grow in their "adult coat". I guess this is probably why?

I also would like to get other opinions and am wondering if anyone else has experienced this, or has any additional info. Thanks in advance!!

Crystal


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm not sure about them shedding the baby fur, but hopefully that is what it is. I live in Florida, and my cats shed at weird times, when it heats up they tend to start shedding more. One of my cats is a silver tabby, and she sheds the worst, her fur gets on everything you are wearing. She used to have a dreadful looking coat when we had her on crummy food, way back when we took her in 12 years ago, but after putting her on good food, her coat is so soft and velvetty. I think that the diet has much to do with the coat. I know, I have friends who are really into health and fitness, and natural things, and they give their dogs fish oil regularly, and those dogs have the most gorgeous coats you ahve ever seen. 

I hope you figure out that it is just baby fur she is shedding and that it's normal.


----------



## crystalnicole (Sep 8, 2014)

FYI -- I just started feeding her raw a few weeks ago. Not sure if it has anything to do with it but I know that it's supposed to prevent shedding, if anything.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

If she is not showing balding, just watch and see.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It's been so long since I had a kitten that I don't remember if there was a period of sudden serious shedding or not. Cats shed a lot when they're stressed. Is there any reason she could be stressed? When you say you can gently pull some out, you mean not just pulling out some loose hairs but actually pulling from the skin? That doesn't seem normal, but like I said, I haven't had a kitten in a very long time.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Crystalnicole,
It's possible that she's 'blowing' her kitten coat!
If she's not scratching, or digging at her skin...
Or showing any kind of "Rash" or scaling, on her skin, etc...
Chances are she'll be getting her adult coat!!
If you see any of the things I mentioned...then it's off to the vet!
Sharon


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Jasper is 5 going on 6 months old. He had a major bout of shedding about a month ago. It seemed to coincide with additional hair growth because when it finally stopped he was noticeably fluffier than before. I suspect this to be seasonal. I hope he doesn't lose too much hair from his 'baby coat' ... sounds like a bunch of cat hair cleanup to me


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

They do lose their baby coat right about that age - this is the point when people with allergies to cat hair (rather than saliva) tend to start having difficulties. Kittens produce little to no dander (generally), until they start getting their adult coat.

It should slow down, especially with her being on raw, once she's blown the coat. That being said, some cats just shed more than others. All four of ours are on raw food; Jitzu, Doran and Torri all shed very little overall - but Muffin always sheds a TON. Some of it is just related to their coat type and genetics.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

For me, Ellie didn't shed whatsoever as a kitten. It was amazing. I miss her baby coat!

Then, when she got to about 5-6 months old... the shedding began. And it's been nonstop since. Not big chunks or anything, but a definite amount of constant shedding. Then again, she's a Persian, so shedding is normal. But goodness, I have to vacuum very often lol.

Tootsie is almost 7 months old and her shedding is not nearly as bad as Ellie's... it seems like the type of hair Ellie has just seems to shed more.


----------

